# The Top Club



## cunningplan (Nov 11, 2013)

Was in two minds if to do this post, to be honest I'm not really happy about the quality of the photos. As this is not far from me, it was the first place I was going to do Sat morning but when I got there, there were some electric men out the front and rear, don't know what they were doing so did not hang around. I went back on my way home and was unable to get in. Then today I was telling one of the lads in work today and as he only lives around the corner he said he knew a way in, so after work he showed me the way, but by then it was getting dark.
I really don't know the real name of the club as its always been called "The top club" as a couple of hundred yards up the road is the top of the village it serves (Served) As a near none drinker I have not been here for years but we used to go to the shows they held there at one time.
Not been closed for long before someone decided to burn it down, much of this was confined to the top floor where the main hall and stage was.
It was pitch dark down stairs (I went in from the top floor) and I only had a small torch to look around with. I have never felt it before, all the floors in the middle part was like walking in a couple of inches of white slime, like tins of white paint had been pored over everything.
Not my best but here goes (Now I know how to get in, I might have another go in a few weeks.)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157637565049156/

The main hall (and gents)





















Lobby and stairs








The games room




















Skittle alley




The cellar
















The lounge




















And the outside





Cheers


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 11, 2013)

proper decayed! picked out some nice features though, of what you could from this place, nice job!


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 12, 2013)

Must have been a heck of a fire,great pics.


----------



## Infraredd (Nov 12, 2013)

I thought the pictures I took of Northampton Trades club cornered the market in terms of grot and disgusting but you have out trumped me here. I was coughing for months on the back of that explore, & won't be doing anything like that again - I hope you are OK - God only knows what the white stuff was, you are braver than me going onto a hole like that.


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 12, 2013)

That's nasty! Highly enjoyable, thanks.


----------



## krela (Nov 12, 2013)

Classy joint that.


----------



## Mr beady (Nov 12, 2013)

wow look at all them orbs would love to do a ghost hunt here


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 12, 2013)

Infraredd said:


> I thought the pictures I took of Northampton Trades club cornered the market in terms of grot and disgusting but you have out trumped me here. I was coughing for months on the back of that explore, & won't be doing anything like that again - I hope you are OK - God only knows what the white stuff was, you are braver than me going onto a hole like that.



Got to be honest, you lot have made my day  I was disappointed in the photos (And the report) as I said it was pitch black (I got lost and could not find my way out for ages) all I had was a 3 quid torch from A**a's I had in my pocket and I could hardly see anything. I was using time exposure and flash to try and get some sort of photos.
Due to some advice you gave to a newby like me the other day, I drove down to Cardiff tonight and picked up a P7 torch (And good it is too )

It was raining and all the sludge was just the false celling tiles melted into the carpets, so coughs or sputters from me (Yet)


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 13, 2013)

wow that is grim but good on you for still documenting it and taking the time to do it


----------

